# Am I safe to use corsydyl mouth wash whilst pregnant



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi unfortunately I have periodontitis which was under control but a visit to my dental hygienist yesterday told me that me being pregnant has sent it a little hay wire again. She recommended I use Corsydyl mouthwash but I'm worried about using anything containing chemicals whilst pregnant...bubs is too precious to me...

Can anyone advise..thanks xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You should be fine, as it's not being absorbed into your body, so don't worry.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks hun xx


----------

